# Rooter, One of my 1 week old Percentage Juliana Pigs!



## OatWheatGoaties

I had to share this sweet boy! He was out playing with his bothers and sister and he was just so cute and he seen me and came running and started falling sleep and I had to just bring him inside and take pictures! I love my Miniature Pigs!!!
Heres Rooty Roo!


















Rooter falling asleep on me! 








Oops! 

















Heres a video of Rooter!

Heres Rooter, Sparkles and Butterbeans and spark Momma Savanna








Heres Rooters sister Sparkles!
















And his Brother Butterbean








And his brother Sparkie


----------



## thegoatgirl

OMG!!!!!    How CUTE!!!!!


----------



## Lamancha Lady

They are just so cute


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

They are soooo cute!


----------



## OatWheatGoaties

=D I've got three litters of CUTE!!


----------



## mistydaiz

Aww! They are so cute and tiny!!  
I love them!


----------



## DavyHollow

I WANT ONE!!! Mom doesn't look too big either!!

Whereabouts can I find a good, healthy one about me? I've been wanting a small breed of pig for a while!


----------



## OatWheatGoaties

I'm not sure where you'd find them around you. The man that I got my start from had Cancer and was getting out of them and I fell inlove with the Miniature Juliana breed. Savanna, The girl in the pictures, is one of four sows that I own and then I have one Boar, Savanna is 35 pounds not preggers. I sometimes get people that have them shipped by a on ground dog shipper or a "Doggy railroad/Piggy Railroad" and of course your welcome to come and pick one in the fall when my other two girlies have babies. All of my pigs are under 50 pounds.

Heres a few more Pictures,

One of Sunshines baby gilts, Sprout, Facebookin her fans =D 









Sprout again 









Sprouts momma Sunshine
























One of Millies Boar piglets, Porky 
















One of Millies last years gilts, Sham








This is Millie Preggers with her litter of 7 she had Feb 9th.









Little Man, He is the sire to Savanna and Sunshine above who are now parents themselves. 








Millie and Little Man are my oldest, I've had them since they were 4-5 weeks old. Millie is 4 years old and Little man is 3 years old. I sold Little Man last week due to keeping his two daughters and am looking for another tiny boar, I retained ButterBean, Savannas baby boar, For Luna, my year old gilt who is unrelated to Millie,Savanna or Sunshine, Untill I can find a new boy! Let me tell you, Even for a breeder, Its hard to find trustworthy people!! I have been searching for a year already for a second boar now i'm REALLY searching for a new one!! I do have one piglet not booked, He's a black, White belly and leg splashed Barrow (Neutered) piglet thats 4 weeks old. He's weaned and ready to go!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers

MAN! They are CUTE CUTE CUTE!! And I am NOT a pig person! LOL! 

Would they do ok living w/the goats? Could a boar make a good pen mate to a buck? We have boer goats (lol--get it boer goats and a boar pig!) :laugh: 

What do they eat? My kids would absolutely LOVE them!


----------



## DavyHollow

Whereabouts are you located? I'm in MA, and was curious what you charge for each piggie plus what the shipping would cost.
I also have some of the same questions as Burns Branch Boers; do they get along well with goats? Do they require anything particularly different from goats as far as care goes?

If I do take one off your hands it won't be until spring, so that I can devote a full summer. If you are closer, I'd take a bottle baby; to bond better/train early. Do they get along with cats? How are they indoors? I know pigs are very smart and pretty clean, I've always wanted one of the miniature kinds to clicker train. I planning on training the next doeling I get in the spring. How do they do in different types of weather?


----------



## lissablack

They sure are cute! Even the adults are cute.

Jan


----------



## OatWheatGoaties

:greengrin: I live in Couch Missouri, 65690, I typically feed a specially ground mixed feed from a local feed store. But I've seen people that have got my pigs and have feed them a 14% sweet feed 2 cups one cup of the morning one at night then tons of fruit or veggies and they look great. I also have a few people that have them on a tractor supply brand Miniature pig feed and they do great on it too however it's made for pot bellied pigs and its designed for them to lose weight not gain it. These Juliana pigs have no weight issues anyway so ALOT more feed has to be given to keep them up to a good weight. I don't want to see no hollows or ribs or nothing but I don't want to see a huge fatty jowl either. I've always fed as much as I wanted to feed them in one day when I have a mega ton of fruit, veggies and milk to give. Yep my pigs and my goats get along good! My pigs get along with any sort of animal including chickens too =D My chickens don't roost up high they sleep with the pigs down in their house on the ground! Pigs do good in any kind fo weather as long as they have a house with hay in the winter and a mud puddle/pool in the summer and shade they are set to go! Dog house or a big barrel work just fine as a house unless you are going to be raising them then you need a stall for them to birth in.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers

LOL I looked on craigslist and NO one in my area has such a piggie :greengrin: 

ahh well some day for sure-they are cute little dickens! I know hubby wont go for ANYTHING else until my does give birth in the fall and we see proceeds from that :laugh: He is scared these goats are never gonna pay for any part of their keep! Me...I dont' care, I love them anyway :laugh:


----------



## liz

Those mini's are absolutely ADORABLE...." Cute" just doesn't cut it!


----------



## Mandara Farm

Oh my gosh I want one too! A baby girl! Gosh they are adorable!
Can you house train them? Or should they really stay outside with the livestock?
I'm going to do some research online today and read more about them. 
I LOVE pigs and have always wanted one but we dont have the space for full size piggies. 
Do they need to have another pig for company or are they ok with humans and goats, etc?


----------



## OatWheatGoaties

LOL they do great with chickens or goats or dogs! I have a piggy owner that got a pig from me a couple weeks ago and when I came back for a visit a week later the first thing I seen when I looked into her "Kid Brooder" (hay bales forming a play pen for bottle kids) Was her piggy Penny one of my Feb 9th piglets from Millie was snuggled next to a kid and they was snoozing and when she woke up she stood up on her back legs and so did the kid begging for a bottle! I have alot of people keep their pigs indoors and some indoor/outdoor and some outdoor they do good in any way you put them. They get along with just human interaction or with a critter of any kind! My hens love to sit on top of newborn piglets and take them around with them and the chickens sleep in next to the pigs they eat together and the pigs never push them around. Honestly as long as the other animal gets along with the pig the pig will get along with any kind of animal. They are SOO easy to house train it's crazy you can have them fully house trained at 1 week old I am not joking. Litter box or door train they will do it. They will hold themselves untill they die so they better be where they can go outside or get in the litter box because they do NOT want to go in their "Space" dogs have to mentally mature up to house training. Pigs are born and within seconds of birth they dry off then they will all in one bunch leave their mothers nest and go pee and poo as far out as their tiny new legs can carry them then walk back to their mom and start eating like a bunch of pigs :slapfloor: They are born with a full mouth of teeth and start nibbling on things as soon they can and normally by 2 weeks are eating soft foods and by four weeks they are fully weaned eating solids along side their mother and she drys up her milk. My grandma always tells me that she never bottle fed her pigs she always put them on a bowl and made them drink from it untill they was ready for baby mash/slop.


----------



## silvergramma

ok now you've done it!!!! I've been wanting to add pigs to our farm and just dont care for the looks of the pot bellies.. 
think I've just found my new addiction.. will look up more information on them.. OMG They are just too sweet..move over Chihuahuas the new kids in town..lmao


----------



## Mandara Farm

Wow -- they really DO sound like ideal little pets!

Pigs are diggers right? So they'd probably rip up my garden if they got to it? Just trying to see if I can train a little piggy to be able to hang around with me without getting into too much trouble -- and this summer I expect to be doing a great deal of gardening. If she already has a full tummy, she'll probably still want to root around in the garden and rip stuff out, right?


----------



## Mandara Farm

ps -- do you have a website?


----------



## OatWheatGoaties

I do have a website but I need to do some serious updating on it! Actually, My pigs are not much for being diggers... Not sure why but They wouldn't even dig out a swallowing spot! I had to dig a hole for me to put water in so they could get in a bit of mud. I have them following me anywhere and everywhere by a week old so it just takes about a day to make a bond with one and once they do they will follow you anywhere! I'm sure though if you was digging with a piggy with you it'd probably start digging too, They like to do what ever your doing LOL Sometimes I throw out soiled bedding and my girls pick it up and put it back while i'm attempting to put new hay in LOL! It's like NO! stop it not that stuff! I've got some new pictures i'll post later!


----------



## Mandara Farm

>>>I'm sure though if you was digging with a piggy with you it'd probably start digging too, They like to do what ever your doing LOL 

:laugh: That's funny! Yeah, I'd probably have to have a little 'crib' near the garden area with toys and such to spare my spinach and carrots! What delightful little critters they seem to be! I'd love a cute little pink piggy! What do you charge for one?


----------



## OatWheatGoaties

Heres my little ButterBean modeling his Piglet sock! 
























Butters fell asleep!

































Don't fall over Butters! 









Butters in his pink sleeper
















Doubles as a hoody :slapfloor: 









Ah Love my piggies! : Note, Butters is a bit sunburned, Hence why his nose is red some.


----------



## KW Farms

So cute!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Love the socks!!!! Too cute!


----------



## mommaB

OMG!!!! you have to STOP posting pics of these cuties!!! Soooooooooooooooo stinking cute!!!


----------



## Ali_1010

Oh my goodness...i'm in love. How much do piglets such as yours normally go for in price? Is it beneficial to spay/neuter them as with potbellies? Are they social animals (would I need two)?


----------



## OatWheatGoaties

They do great with other pigs or without! They become quick buddies with dogs! Normally I charge $100 for solid colors (Pink/Black/Seal brown/blue) and $150 on paints (Any of the above base colors work as long as they have a splash of white on them or all over LOL!) and $200 on rare colors such as - (Spotted Dalmations of any base color, Blue paint or Red Paints or any uncommon colors I don't normally get.)

=( Rooter AKA Watson is going to his new home tomorrow!! I am going to miss him soo much! it's so hard to let go!


----------



## DavyHollow

GAH!! Thats so cheap!!!!

I might be contacting you in the spring lol


----------



## Ali_1010

^ ditto. Do you have an email you could pm me by chance?


----------



## OatWheatGoaties

My Email is [email protected] and I just updated my website but it's still not complete but the piggy page is! http://www.OatWheat.webs.com

Heres a slighty sunburned (around the ears and back) dirty 3 week old ButterBean playing outside! (Yep around his forehead and butt is a light butter orange color! He also has a black spot on his booty and neck!


----------



## nursehelg

Ok so I have been toying with the idea of adding a couple pigs to my little farm. These are sooooo cute. I also can't seem to find a breeder close to me either. How can we get one or two down to Louisiana?


----------



## Bambi

These pigs are great and so very cute!


----------

